# Battaglin Columbus?



## Zendog13 (Dec 24, 2008)

One of the upsides of raging student riots in Athens, Greece is that with few customers daring the streets (save those who insist on cycling through a city strewn with broken glass and wonder at all the flats they get...) is that I have had enough time on my hands to do some serious spring cleaning in the bike shop's storage room. Among the things I discovered once the room was clear of old boxes dating tot he last war was a seriously funky, metallic purple, Bataglin road frame, Columbus Steel, with matching 1 inch steerer fork. And wouldn't you know it...it is my size.
All of a sudden I find myself contemplating building it up in semi-retro parts and using it as a commuter. What do you think? Should I see a doctor? Seriously though, does anyone know of these frames? Worth it? And if so what would propose I build it up with?
I will try getting some pics up in the next days.

Happy holiday season!


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

nice bikes. i used to own a giro d'italia model in the early 80's. 
the handling character was very reminscient of pinarello's of the day & workmanship and detailing equal to that of the better known italian makers.the most common groupsets seen on them were, of course, campagnolo and very often they came equipped with full gipiemme roadgroups.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Interesting bikes! My brother raced one for a local shop in the early 90's. They put Dura Ace on everything. The same shop built my 1997 De Rosa for a captain of a prominent local team who raced it for a summer. It sat in his basement until a couple of years ago. When I picked it up he had a couple of Bataglins hanging from his basement rafters. Maybe I'll give him a call and see what became of those beauties. Good luck with yours and seasons greetings from the tundra.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I refuse to give my (usually useless) opinion until I see pix!!

The Grinch


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I had a pair of em. TIG-ed SL and a lugged SLX. 

The SL bike was SOOOOOO smooth. Great for all day rides where you know yer not gonna hafta sprint 'cause when I did, the BB was moving in this HUGE arc side to side.

The SLX bike was an SLX bike. Rode nicely, but it wasn't anything too spectacular. 

I'd buy em again if that sez anything. Prefer a Concorde, but...

M


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I had a Carrera Team replica (the one Roche won the Giro, Tour and Worlds on) back in the late '80s. Columbus SLX but with full DuraAce 7400 rather than Campy. At a 58cm c-t-t I suspect it had SP chainstays and downtube as it just felt stiffer than other SL/SLX bikes I've ridden. And a bit heavier than a Jackson 753 with an identical build that I owned at the time.

Damn sweet bike with the red/white/blue fade paint and chrome fork/stays. Many long club rides and centuries on that baby and I'm still kicking myself for selling it.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Abdoujaparov*

rode one in the TdF.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

Battaglin frames have super fast steering so they are not for everybody. I had a 55 cm SLX frame and the head angle was something like 74 degrees and the fork had over 5 cm of offset so the trail was quite low. Super nice frame if this characteristic suits you.


----------



## Zendog13 (Dec 24, 2008)

Here she is! Not the best of Columbus Tubing but she looks soooo sweet!


----------



## Zendog13 (Dec 24, 2008)

And while I am at it here are some of the frames lurking in the shop. Sakae Alu. Litage frame to start with.


----------



## Zendog13 (Dec 24, 2008)

Time, Alu/Carbon rear.


----------



## Zendog13 (Dec 24, 2008)

Giant Cadex and a series of Alan frames.


----------



## Zendog13 (Dec 24, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## james_in_Italy (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice pics! Some interesting frames indeed.
I'm curious about the flattened rear monostay on the Cadex. It is very similar to the design on the CF Battaglin C-12 I've been considering.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/reviews/battaglin_c1207/bn_c12_mono_stay_r

I guess the idea is lateral stiffness with "some vertical compliance". 
Any idea if this actually works better? My guess is probably not since you don't see this design very often. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

What size is the Time? And is it for sale?


----------



## Zendog13 (Dec 24, 2008)

The Time is a size 52 or 53 but it is used. The rear hanger need a fair bit of truing with the assistance of some heat. A customer/friend has left it to sell for him.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Zendog13 said:


> The Time is a size 52 or 53 but it is used. The rear hanger need a fair bit of truing with the assistance of some heat. A customer/friend has left it to sell for him.


Is it repaired or is that what has to be done to it to fix it? If OK could you measure its top tube and seat tube and tell me how many euros he wants?
TIA


----------

